# What do u put in your Brandy Butter?



## Mel! (Nov 27, 2007)

I think I will make Brandy Butter to put on the cookies and stollen this Christmas. What do u put in yours besides brandy, sugar and butter?

If u have any Brandy Butter making tips would u also post them.

Mel


----------



## suziquzie (Nov 27, 2007)

That sounds like what I've always called Hard Sauce? We put it on Fruitcake. All I use is butter, powdered sugar and Brandy. I've always meant to try a little cold coffee in there too.
I try not to let the butter get extremely soft before I use it, I think it loses alot of flavor when it gets too warm.


----------



## Mel! (Nov 28, 2007)

I am going to put it on cookies and slices of Stollen.

The method I am thinking of using to make it is whipping cream until it is very stiff. Then I will whip in Brandy and honey. It would also be great if I can find some real vanilla pods to leave in the jar with the brandy butter so it can absorb the vanilla flavour. 

If anybody has any more ideas about what to add if I cant find vanilla please post them.


----------



## Bilby (Nov 28, 2007)

I don't make brandy butter but this might be an alternative. It looks soft, not hard.
Orange & brandy butter - Recipe - Taste.com.au


----------



## Mel! (Nov 29, 2007)

Oh yes!!!!
That does look delicious Bilby.
If I dont find vanilla at least there are plenty of oranges in the shops.


----------

